# Sauna GFCI Protection



## papaotis (Jun 8, 2013)

probly not. did it pay?


----------



## Chris1971 (Dec 27, 2010)

papaotis said:


> probly not. did it pay?


Customer paid for additional GFCI protection.


----------



## RIVETER (Sep 26, 2009)

Chris1971 said:


> We installed two circuits to a sauna. Circuit #1, 120 volt 15 amp for a light inside the sauna. Installed a GFCI circuit breaker for this 15 amp circuit. Circuit #2, 240 volt 40 amp for the electric heater in the sauna. Installed a GFCI circuit breaker for this 40 amp circuit. Could not find any information from the manufacturer requiring GFCI protection. Did I go overboard installing the GFCI circuit breakers?


No..


----------



## A Little Short (Nov 11, 2010)

Chris1971 said:


> We installed two circuits to a sauna. Circuit #1, 120 volt 15 amp for a light inside the sauna. Installed a GFCI circuit breaker for this 15 amp circuit. Circuit #2, 240 volt 40 amp for the electric heater in the sauna. Installed a GFCI circuit breaker for this 40 amp circuit. Could not find any information from the manufacturer requiring GFCI protection. Did I go overboard installing the GFCI circuit breakers?


Probably said something like this:

"All wiring to be done according to the National Electrical Code or other local requirements. If in doubt, please contact a qualified electrical professional"

So,
#1-That usually means they don't know and are just CYA (CTA)!

#2- That last sentence leaves you out!:jester::whistling2::laughing:




IMO, you did right with the GFCI protection.


----------



## dronai (Apr 11, 2011)

I never do for the 240V sauna or steam generator circuits. If the light is lensed no just like a shower light.


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

Just because there's no manufacturers instructions to gfci protect a product doesn't mean we can't install it Chris....

fwiw, i gfci'd the last sauna unit as well

the customer were hus/wife lawyers,  big too , could pick their teeth with me....:laughing:

~C_(still at large)_S~


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

AFAIK, there are no gfci requirements for saunas unless the instructions call for it.


----------



## dogleg (Dec 22, 2008)

I always put GFI on the electric sauna stoves but I have not read one set of instructions that states that it needs to be GFI protected in fact I think many years ago I read one that said not to..Wet concrete floor touch the stove,if there is a fault your going to feel it.Some temp controls are right on the stove itself.I don't know why the manufacturers would not insist on it.
Oh but be sure and put a bubble cover on outside outlet, thats much more dangerous to people!
Or let's not run ENT below the slab where it touches the earth as it's rated to be embedded in concrete not rated for below it!
Okay I'm done with my rant!


----------



## Steveswc (Nov 30, 2020)

chicken steve said:


> Just because there's no manufacturers instructions to gfci protect a product doesn't mean we can't install it Chris....
> 
> fwiw, i gfci'd the last sauna unit as well
> 
> ...


Hey- I'm trying to find a UL gfci sauna heater, had to return a Tylo because it was not working with gfci- can yo give me a brand name???


----------



## emtnut (Mar 1, 2015)

Steveswc said:


> Hey- I'm trying to find a UL gfci sauna heater, had to return a Tylo because it was not working with gfci- can yo give me a brand name???


If ever he is un-banned, I'm sure he will get right back to you 😂


----------



## just the cowboy (Sep 4, 2013)

He was a chicken he get BANDED on the leg, not banned like others.


----------



## Steveswc (Nov 30, 2020)

emtnut said:


> If ever he is un-banned, I'm sure he will get right back to you 😂


Well, can ANYONE suggest a GFCI friendly UL listed sauna heater???


----------



## just the cowboy (Sep 4, 2013)

@Steveswc 
Welcome. Try starting a new post asking this question, this is what is called a dead thread. Most of the people that posted are not here anymore, and when others see the org post date they may not reply.



Steveswc said:


> Hey- I'm trying to find a UL gfci sauna heater, had to return a Tylo because it was not working with gfci- can yo give me a brand name???


Can't help with a name but Sauna heater should be dry heat and a GFI should not trip. What does the manufacture say

Cowboy


----------



## emtnut (Mar 1, 2015)

Steveswc said:


> Well, can ANYONE suggest a GFCI friendly UL listed sauna heater???


Requirement of this site is to fill out your profile with your electrical profession.
Do that, and we can answer. And as Cowboy said, start a new thread.

If you're a DIYer, then head over to our sister site www.diychatroom.com


----------



## Steveswc (Nov 30, 2020)

just the cowboy said:


> @Steveswc
> Welcome. Try starting a new post asking this question, this is what is called a dead thread. Most of the people that posted are not here anymore, and when others see the org post date they may not reply.
> 
> 
> ...


This is a Tylo Deluxe 11 and the last one was fine for 22 years and when we put an identical new one it can't goo 30 seconds without tripping. The salesman claims they will not work with GFI. I am a do it yourselfer but my electrician has asked me to research and find one that will work. Also, the new Tylo is not UL listed and my electrician does not like that.


----------



## just the cowboy (Sep 4, 2013)

He is right about the UL listing, good for him. Since you are not doing the work the Mods may leave this thread open.
But if sales says it will not work on a GFI I would look to another manufacture.


----------



## Steveswc (Nov 30, 2020)

just the cowboy said:


> He is right about the UL listing, good for him. Since you are not doing the work the Mods may leave this thread open.
> But if sales says it will not work on a GFI I would look to another manufacture.


Yeah, that's what I'm doing- trying to find the name of a company people had good results with


----------

